# Does Print Mojo or Printfection allow you to share on facebook or twitter?



## bpabian (Nov 26, 2011)

Since being able to share stuff with your friends on facebook or twitter is important nowadays, does PrintMojo or Printfection allow you the ability to share things on facebook or twitter?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can share any page on the web on Facebook or Twitter by just copying and pasting the URLs into the Facebook or Twitter posting boxes.

If you check the sample stores on each service, you should be able to quickly scan to see if there are any actual buttons under the products on the ecommerce pages to making sharing a bit easier.


----------



## bpabian (Nov 26, 2011)

Rodney....you da man. Thanks. I will be looking at that stuff when we sign up.

I think we might do both Print Mojo and Printfection. We like the idea of the POD and the customer service of PF but also like the idea of the screen printing and the good traffic Print Mojo has. 

My wife and I are both Full-timers with limited time to do this as our sole income but have a passion about t-shirts. We're gonna make a go of it, do our research and due diligence and see where it goes!


----------

